# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  New additions to the collection, bloods and carpets

## Inugohan

I've made a few new additions to my colletion this month, starting with a blood python, then a sumatran short tail, as well as a few carpet pythons! Here they are!

Unknown sex and age blood python. Was sent this randomly and I must say I really like it! Might not be the one I wanted, and will probably never no thr truth behind this snake, but its nice and has some great colour. Hopefully pure whatever it is(I can't see it being a cross to be honest, no sub-oc's and some intense colour)






2010 female sumatran short tail, produced by Jennifer Lestage, anteresia exotics. I have been waiting for these guys since Jenn picked up her snakes over a year ago lol. Sure glad I did, top quality snake! The black is black, and she is as calm as a ball pythons if not moreso! A real treat, and those eyes....







2010 female bredli jaguar carpet python, produced by Raven Reptiles and SHPreptiles. Not that I necessarily agree with these guys, I do admit that they look awesome! This one especially, gonna make a sweet pet! She has an amazing face, nearly jagpondro looking! Should be fun watching this girl grow, man is she fiesty too!(50% bredli, 50% coastal)







2010 female diamond jungle jaguar sibling carpet python. Holy mouthful! Produced by Raven Reptiles. This snake is one of the biggest in the clutch and freaking sweet looking! I couldn't pass her up. Sibs are some of the sweetest looking carpets out there, and I have a feeling this one will be no exception! The diamond influence is strong in this one!
(56.25% Diamond python, 37.5% Jungle carpet python, 6.25% Coastal carpet python)







2010 female diamond jungle jaguar carpet python. Another mouthful, a clutchmate to the one above. She was a standout in the clutch, crazy colour and pattern, and freaking tiny! Going to be fun watching her grow up, each shed is gonna be outstanding I'm sure! Thanks again Rob, these snakes are awesome! 







So yeah, these are my new guys, be ready for updates everyone, these guys will grow fast! None of the pictures were edited except for resizing, no flash on most of them( you can tell which ones are flashed), thanks for looking! ~Caylan.S.~

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Just gorgeous snakes!  I love the eyes on the bloods, so awesome!

----------


## Boanerges

Awesome new additions  :Good Job:  I love the red and black blood pythons!!!

----------


## jjmitchell

gotta bunch of really nice snakies.... Love the carpets....

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

Really nice snakes! Both are species I'd like to work with in the future. Especially like that last diamond/carpet cross.

----------


## Inugohan

Thank you all very much, kind words are greatly appreciated! I absolutely love these guys, and I have yet to be bit by a blood lol! Everyone I get is tame already. Thanks agian, ~Caylan.S.~

----------


## deminon

nice lookin snakes. i love bloods, they look outstanding.

----------

